# chinups vs pullups



## rangers97 (Nov 10, 2004)

ok, besides the obvious, what are the differences between the 2?  Besides more bicep help, are there any glaring advantages/disadvantages to one method over the other?  For instance, I can do like 8 chinups with 25 additional pounds strapped to me, but only do like 6 pullups with my bodyweight....

I am just wondering should I stick with the chins since I am lifting more weight total, or try to develop myself up with the pullups.  Only thing I notice is that chins feel more natural in a way, but which hits the lats better, I assume that's what they are for for the most part right?


----------



## DOMS (Nov 10, 2004)

I thought that big difference is that pullups target the back better than chinups.  So chinups use more muscles than pullups.

 Or so I've been told.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 10, 2004)

I believe you should do both.  They both hit pretty much the same muscles, but I believe that chinups just put the biceps in a more advantageous situation.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2004)

do a search with my with the name p-funk.  I have posted on this before.


----------



## milliman (Nov 10, 2004)

Palms facing you, more bicep and emphasis on lower part of lats.
Palms facing away (wide grip), more back and upper lats.

P-funks previous post detailed it all out REALLY WELL and why.
Here is the link . . .

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?p=777869#post777869


----------



## dbolman (Nov 11, 2004)

Do chins for a while then switch to pulldowns, see what you think. IMO chins are probably a little better, but each person's different and has to find out.

Palms in/out has more to do with the relative amount of bi work. 
For upper/lower lat emphasis, vary the point on the chest that the bar is lowered to. That and vary grips between wide & close grip on both movements as well as on rowing, to hit different areas.

To get the proper adducution actually takes a few things that add up to a significant difference, some of which haven't been touched on-standard palms out, wide grip *and* an important nuance-touching the top or middle of the chest on either chins or pulldowns. To do this, you're going to be leaning back significantly, maybe a 20-40 degree angle on chins, not straight up and down. Chest angled up, back sloping backwards. Makes a huge difference.

In either case it's probably better to stick with pulldowns to the middle of chest, not behind the neck, which can adversely effect shoulders. My own experience confirms this.

BTW, any comments about exercise that equates effectiveness with weight used or strength involved, are missing the point. This isn't olympic lifting, rather it's about optimal muscle stimulation-doing the exercise the best possible way vs. how much can be lifted.


----------



## milliman (Nov 11, 2004)

dbolman said:
			
		

> In either case it's probably better to stick with pulldowns to the middle of chest, not behind the neck, which can adversely effect shoulders. My own experience confirms this.


What was your bad experience ?


----------



## dbolman (Nov 11, 2004)

Same as i've read about for others, tends to agitate the shoulders, push them inwards during the motion..

Here's an excerpt, there are many similar; my own experience is consistent with this but depends on the person:
*Lat Pull-downs Behind the Neck*

by Marc David

*An exercise to avoid*

No story to go with this one, but think about it. Eventually you'll be doing some heavy weight. In a very unnatural position. That is a recipe for injury. It's much more natural and safe to do the same movement to the front. Either way your lats are getting worked. But behind the neck puts pressure on the shoulders which isn't the muscle group you are trying work.

This same philosophy goes for pull-ups. They should be done to the front as well. If you do pull-downs, try doing it to the front. Don't even think about behind the neck as they won't do any more for you except possibly give your an excuse not to do any more pull-downs.


----------



## milliman (Nov 11, 2004)

dbolman said:
			
		

> Same as i've read about for others, tends to agitate the shoulders, push them inwards during the motion..


At this point the only issue I had occur was a stiff neck or impingement at the big bone in your neck at the top of your back. Happened when I was going heavy.

Shoulder girdle has not bothered me.

Any comment or history on behind the neck from other experienced lifters ?
As I get older, I don't want to cause problems.  (47 now)

Mudge, P funk, Saturday, Prince . . .
No insult intended if I left a name off, I just don't know you all.


----------



## dbolman (Nov 11, 2004)

There's a large group of those of us with chronic minor or major shoulder probs. We in particular should avoid anything that can cause problems over time. Some never have problems and can probably get away with certain exercises, though even then i think it's just unecessary risk.


----------



## milliman (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## hawk05 (Nov 11, 2004)

I have a reconstructed shoulder ligament due to chronic dislocation, and for me doing pullups or pulldowns behind the neck makes me feel dangerously close to dislocation.


----------



## wtfzor (Nov 12, 2004)

do both.


----------



## jimmymonay (Mar 14, 2011)

I do both.  I tend to do pullups first til failure and then do chinups to give me a bit more help through my biceps.

The difference is what you want to target.  Pullups require a bit more work from your lats and back then chinups.


----------



## Built (Mar 14, 2011)

...and another six-year-old thread is resuscitated.


----------

